# I need some new hammocks



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Where can I get some cheap ones please?No point in expensive ones-the ratties don't chew plastic but they adore ripping apart cloth of all kinds


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

tea towel? old kids clothes? Anything like that really


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah I have some of those but they love the proper fleecy cubes or the double hammocks.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I get my cube beds from fuzz but but there not exactly cheap.
My Boys have customised them though,they've added more exit holes in the sides.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

How much would you be willing to pay?


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

blade100 said:


> I get my cube beds from fuzz but but there not exactly cheap.
> My Boys have customised them though,they've added more exit holes in the sides.


I wouldn't mind a few exit holes...they shred them to pieces lol

halfeatenapple-finances are a bit tight at the moment so really as little as possible at the mo until i catch up with things next month.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Well I was gonna be ordering some fabric end of next week to make some for my boys if you want me to make some for you too? Just cover the cost x


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

If you check out charity shops and buy old fleece blankets you could use them. I sometimes use cushion covers too. You can pick them up really cheaply if you find single ones


----------



## lougarry (Aug 17, 2011)

I just bought some honeycomb type ones from this eBay seller at reasonable prices (around £6 inc postage for the two), although she seems to be having a break for Easter at the moment:
eBay My World - pinkpozzle49

ETA And depending on where you are, some branches of IKEA have this discontinued throw, which could be cut up to make lots of hammocks, for only £1.60!
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00070489/


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Poundland do cheap fleece baby blankets, pair adult pillowcases,also cotton teatowel packs if you wanted to make them yourself.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

halfeatenapple-that would be awesome 

Ikea is too far sadly-45 miles away.

Good idea about poundland though-will pop in on Tuesday.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Good Stuff. Gonna try (being the word) and do some denim lined cubes and a couple of double hammocks. You Ok with camouflage?? X


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Any pattern is absolutely perfect(well maybe not pink as they're all boys LOL).Thank you so much


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Don't Worry. .. Only boys here too and they want a macho cage Haha!! How many do you want? X


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

As many as you can spare? I'd be grateful for 1 tbh, let alone more...I don't want to take up loads of your time making them for me when you have your own to make them for


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

I am doing them mostly for the fun of it. My Boys don't really chew their hammocks... They are more wood chewers. I was thinking I would make 28x23x23cm cubes or would you want smaller or bigger? My Boys will have smaller but only because there is just the two. .. not sure how much it will cost to make quite yet. There will be three layers of fabric (hopefully) each side so!!! Hoping I could make you a couple cubes and a double hammock for a tenner??


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Alternatively if you wanted it cheaper or just more for the same amount I could make them from random non matching fleece and(or) just make double hammocks? ? Up To you. I just want to sew! !


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Could you do one cube and a few double and single hammocks?I don't mind non matching fleece-nothing in the cage matches anything else LOL I have so many different colours in there.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Sure thing  do you want the hammocks to have the denim inside? X


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Only if you have enough denim to do it-make your own first and what's left can be for me


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

I'll have enough don't worry


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you muchly


----------

